# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Cutlass

## Javan M.

Hey guys,

At Broadsword Academy Manitoba, we're currently focusing on Henry Angelo's Naval Cutlass Exercise of 1812. It's the same tradition as his father's famous Highland Broadsword poster, just simplified to the very basics to make the best possible swordsman in the least amount of time. Most of the guys in the video have been studying for just under two months, and here's the results:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3Cz_gtPaUw

I'm the fine young gentleman in the navy blue pea coat  :Smilie: 

We're bouting with rattan singlesticks from Purpleheart Armory.

----------


## Jay Requard

> Hey guys,
> 
> At Broadsword Academy Manitoba, we're currently focusing on Henry Angelo's Naval Cutlass Exercise of 1812. It's the same tradition as his father's famous Highland Broadsword poster, just simplified to the very basics to make the best possible swordsman in the least amount of time. Most of the guys in the video have been studying for just under two months, and here's the results:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3Cz_gtPaUw
> 
> I'm the fine young gentleman in the navy blue pea coat 
> 
> We're bouting with rattan singlesticks from Purpleheart Armory.


Awesome stuff, Javan! I think it is pretty awesome that you have integrated a lot of the different areas of study in your academy up in your neck of the woods, and it looks like your students are taking to it really well. I only hope one day I can get together a good bunch of men and women and produce some swordsmen of great quality like you have.

----------


## Keith P. Myers

> I'm the fine young gentleman in the navy blue pea coat 
> 
> We're bouting with rattan singlesticks from Purpleheart Armory.


Looks good Javan!   :Smilie: 

Keith

----------


## Alex Bourdas

It does look good. There were some nice examples of slipping away from an attack.
I do get a bit jealous when I see videos like this. Apparently some people can get away with sparring wherever they want. I noticed for part of the video you were sparring just off an open road. If we tried that in the UK, we'd almost certainly be arrested.

----------


## Javan M.

> I do get a bit jealous when I see videos like this. Apparently some people can get away with sparring wherever they want. I noticed for part of the video you were sparring just off an open road. If we tried that in the UK, we'd almost certainly be arrested.



That's really unfortunate! The people here usually smile or stop for a minute and watch then they keep on walking. I think the fencing masks are a good sign that no one is getting hurt! Maybe some sort of uniform could help you avoid that kind of situation?

----------


## Alex Bourdas

> That's really unfortunate! The people here usually smile or stop for a minute and watch then they keep on walking. I think the fencing masks are a good sign that no one is getting hurt! Maybe some sort of uniform could help you avoid that kind of situation?


Unfortunately, I was once arrested for sparring with federschwerts in the park. The call the police got was "there are two men in black masks trying to kill each other". The black masks were of course fencing masks.
We wear a uniform now, although admittedly, we didn't have one at the time. Since then, we've not done anything in public, so I don't know how much difference a uniform would make.

----------


## Javan M.

> Unfortunately, I was once arrested for sparring with federschwerts in the park. The call the police got was "there are two men in black masks trying to kill each other". The black masks were of course fencing masks.
> We wear a uniform now, although admittedly, we didn't have one at the time. Since then, we've not done anything in public, so I don't know how much difference a uniform would make.


That's crazy... I've never heard of anything like that before. In that case, you could always come to Canada for a visit and we can practice anywhere we like  :Big Grin:

----------


## Javan M.

@ Jay: thanks my friend, we've got some great men, but we haven't found any women to join our club yet. Hopefully soon I'll do some better advertising and we'll have a larger and more diverse group. So far we have around 8 who will be attending regularily. 

@ Keith: What we lack in skill we make up for with dashing good looks  :Wink:

----------

